# Will he ever stop chasing the cats?



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

We've now been telling Murphy to quit chasing the kitties since he was 8 weeks old. He STILL chases them like crazy. If the cats were smart enough not to run, he wouldn't chase them, but they don't get it. Does your golden still chase kitties, or do they eventually grow out of it?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Our cat chases the dog and gets him to chase him. And since it's winter and our cat has pent up energy they playfight a lot. Jacks is gentle and while Lu has his claws he never sticks them out, he's more of a mouthy thing. 

I guess this probably depends on your cat and how old they are + their personality. Our cat is only 5, so plenty young and he loves dogs. 

Cats are a different story. And skunks. <- If Lu sees anything like that on his turf, he can get pretty mean. And loud. One time he woke us up at 3 in the morning because he knocked a heavy statue off of a windowsill. This because he was in a rage about this creepy cat on the other side of the window gloating at him. I don't know what freaked me out more, the shattered statue or the creepy eyes leering in through the window.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We have one cat they chase and one cat they don't. You are right, the cat they don't chase learned very early not to take off. She actually comes up to the dogs and rubs up against them now. 

The other cat spends her days staying out of the same room as the dogs, and sneaks by them to get where she wants, of course this just encourages the chase.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

We have 2 cats and 2 goldens. One of the cats (16 year old Sassy) is very comfortable around Oakley and Seger and they don't bother him. The very rare time Oakley will do the "bum up I want to play" thing with Sassy, who usually just goes wide around Oakley and down the stairs!
Our other cat, 15 year old Raja, is another story. When the dogs walk into the same room as she is in, she starts hissing and howling and totally draws attention to herself. Of course Oakley and Seger (mostly Oakley) are curious and usually go and stick their noses close to her - at which time Raja starts batting them in the face with her declawed paws.
I think that if she didn't make such a spectacle of herself, they would just ignore her.
And if the cats run, there are times Oakley will chase. Not always though. I generally tell him "no" before he launches after them and he is pretty good about it.
This has all been going on for the 7.5 years we have had the dogs.
We just make sure that Oakley and Seger don't terrorize the cats, and that the cats have their space.....I think a lot depends on the cat.
Carol


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Great. It's mostly only my cat Riley. Charlie loves the dogs and rubs on them, and Vinnie just stays away from them as much as possible. But Riley will walk right up to Murphy and smack him (no claws), then it's game on. Part of me wonders if Riley actually likes the chase. I'm just afraid Murphy's gonna step on him and hurt him. I don't think he realizes he's so much bigger than the kitty.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Murphysmom said:


> Great. It's mostly only my cat Riley. Charlie loves the dogs and rubs on them, and Vinnie just stays away from them as much as possible. But Riley will walk right up to Murphy and smack him (no claws), then it's game on. Part of me wonders if Riley actually likes the chase. I'm just afraid Murphy's gonna step on him and hurt him. I don't think he realizes he's so much bigger than the kitty.


That sounds like what Lu does. He loves his kitty zoomies and they are all the better when he's being chased. 

Watch them and see. The cat is more dangerous to your dog, because a claw to your dog's eye would be an expensive visit to the vet.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank is 2 mos. older than your Murphy and he hasn't stopped chasing the cat yet!


----------

